# Border Patrol Agent Jose Barraza



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Border Patrol Agent*
*Jose Daniel Barraza*
United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - United States Border Patrol, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Monday, April 18, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 29

*Tour:* 7 years, 8 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

*Location:* Texas

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Border Patrol Agent Jose Barraza was killed in a vehicle crash on I-10, near Fort Hancock, Texas, at approximately 7:30 am.

He was nearing the end of his shift when his patrol truck collided with the rear of a semi near mile marker 78. Agent Barraza was killed at the scene. His canine partner suffered minor injuries.

Agent Barraza had served with the United States Border Patrol for almost eight years and was assigned to the Sierra Blanca Station. He is survived by his wife, two sons, and mother.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Acting Chief of Border Patrol Ronald Vitiello
United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - United States Border Patrol
1300 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
Room 6.5E
Washington, DC 20229

Phone: (202) 344-1770


----------

